

Steal != Copy - aoe
http://www.64notes.com/steal-copy/

======
Joakal
I wait for a program that generates all the copyright content in existence. It
will automatically not generate copyrighted and pubic domained content
already.

The business model is automatically sending notices claiming copyright
infringement. Youtube automatically sends you money. Collection societies give
you a cut from their racket. Most of the money will initially go towards
lawsuits where I can demand up to $100,000 (highest fine in the world in USA,
even if it's non-commercial). All part of the good ol' effort against the
piracy economic bogeyman.

Bonus: USA is known to steal works from public domain 'as part of being treaty
obligations' and thus, since Mickey Mouse. Copyright will never expire.

I'm a pirate because intellectual property is flawed and the next piracy will
be 3D printers. <http://reprap.org/wiki/EndOfIntellectualProperty>

Look to China for how businesses is done in a country with no regard for IP.
Microsoft sells cheaper software and better services. Copyright companies
isolate China from rest of world under region restrictions, etc.

~~~
kennu
I wrote program for that, will this do?

    
    
        for x in chain.from_iterable((product(*repeat(string.ascii_uppercase + ',.!? ', n)) for n in xrange(1, 2**32))): print ''.join(x)
    

It's currently limited to 4GB though. I am also afraid it will produce content
that infringes someone elses existing rights.

------
k-mcgrady
Kind of explains the “Good artist borrow, great artist steal.” saying but the
examples given are terrible.

Smartphones did not steal wrist watches. A better example might be that Apple
'stole' the iPhone/smartphone idea from Palm or RIM.

And I wouldn't say iCloud is stolen from Dropbox. They fit two different
purposes imo. iCloud doesn't do the folder sharing Dropbox does and doesn't
have the file management capabilities power users need.

~~~
kingsidharth
If iCloud did exactly what Dropbox does, that would be a copy, no?

iCloud _syncs, in principle, and makes things available_ on all your
i-devices.

Dropbox _syncs, in principle, and makes things available_ on your devices.

~~~
k-mcgrady
You just invalidated your own point. If iCloud was 'stolen' from Dropbox it
would take what Dropbox does and vastly improve and build upon that based on
your login. But you have just said above that iCloud 'sync and make things
available on all your devices' and that Dropbox' syncs and makes things
available on all your devices'.

~~~
bergie
You're thinking improvement in terms of end-user features, while Apple thinks
of it in terms of ease-of-use and ecosystem lock-in

------
twiceaday
Suppose you had millions of copies of some object for sale. As the manufacture
cost of the object tends to zero, the outcomes of copying tend to the outcomes
of theft.

------
mkramlich
I was hoping the piece would truly stick to the title point: that stealing !=
copying. But after a page or so into it it became clear he was just another
person trying to make a distinction between two degrees of copying.

Good rule of thumb: if someone steals something from you, you don't have it
anymore. If someone copies something from you, you still have it.

------
antonb2011
Not to nitpick, but the logical inference in the title is backwards. What they
want to say is "Copying is not necessarily Stealing", because "Stealing is not
always Copying" is obvious because stealing can be done by other means. Sorry
for geeking out.

------
aaronmoodie
I think the quote is "good artists borrow, great artists steal".

------
roopeshv
starts article with "creation-stealing", discusses "copying-stealing".
divulges into apple vs others as usual

~~~
merciBien
I think you meant "diverges" not "divulges"?

